# Shop one year later



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

These photo's shown what one year can mean in a shop, first 14 are July 2009. The next 5 are today.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Continue new post.*

Continued the current shop pic's. The last 2 are the garage next to shop.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

WOW!!

Have you grown and expanded.

New tools and a garage full of wood...a woodworker's dream.









Are you going to build a new garage for the cars?


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice! It is always interesting to see how a work shop evolves over time!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Jerry, but I don't see the Jeep ? 

=====


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I remember when you started your shop and I commented on how big a space you had! It has certainly filled up nicely since then. Congratulations on a awesome shop!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Two car garage up, the Jeep is, as always, in the garage up there. I kicked my son's car out!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think the words "filled up" apply here for sure.



CanuckGal said:


> Jerry I remember when you started your shop and I commented on how big a space you had! It has certainly filled up nicely since then. Congratulations on a awesome shop!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jerry,

As being just one of many who has followed your thread when you started "your shop". I will say this, you've spent a lot of time an effort into something that you are now using and enjoying. You've done an excellent & fine job. You took your time, spent the effort and your craftsmanship shows for that effort. A job well done my friend. :sold::sold:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great workshop, Jerry.

But I see you have way too many tools......VBG

A 6" jointer would be nice....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Is this how you envisioned the shop turning out? It looks to be well layed out, pretty clean and easy to work in. Nice job Jerry.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi Jerry,great looking shop,with a lot of nice toys. congrats.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think the answer would have to be yes and no. The yes would be I envisioned a flow through the shop and have pretty much accomplished that the no would be I never imagined the equipment and wood supply happening the way it has. Even now I am rethinking the lay out. There will not be a major change but I need much more storage room for materials and that will open up room for the second planer, scroll saw, mortising tool and band saw. I have considered the down garage as a place for wood storage and keeping it as a garage so that presents some real challenges for the future.

Over all the shop has turned out better than I thought but I think that just happened by default and not some grand scheme of mine. I do know one thing for certain; I do enjoy the shop very much. I would recommend to any one building a shop, make it comfortable for you and don't worry about what others might comment about.




Mike said:


> Is this how you envisioned the shop turning out? It looks to be well layed out, pretty clean and easy to work in. Nice job Jerry.


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Jerry, Very nice, I like the multiple benches and the layout seems great! I am jealous to say the least.

One quick question, where is your dust collector? I saw the hoses attached to a couple of pieces of equipment, but couldn't find the collector. I am in the process of building out my garage (ok, not in the process just yet, collecting tips and ideas) and the dust collector placement is something that has chnaged many times to make it the most effecient I can and not have so many hoses running every which way.

Again, my hat is off to you, sir! well done.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, Jerry... That's one mighty nice setup and, what a difference a year makes!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The dust collector is in the adjacent garage. You can see it in the last photo in the second set of pics on the right. 

I have three big projects coming up when I get home, Number one is the down bath that is always getting moved out but never off the do list. BTW we are in Sturgis, Michigan for a family reunion and will be returning to Georgia next Tuesday. Number two will be cutting some belt buckle blanks for a friend. The last will be a procedure that will improve my vision even more by removing a portion of some droopy eye lids.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just flat out very nice Jerry! I'm jealous of the amount natural lighting you must have.. that has to be a fantastic plus for the shop, especially the work bench in front of the window like that. It's beginning to look like wood storage is gonna be one of your next challenges. Not a bad problem to have.

best o'luck with the procedure!!!! 
bill


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Some times a person can take things for granted, well I have not taken that for granted. I really enjoy looking out at the trees and such.



TwoSkies57 said:


> Just flat out very nice Jerry! I'm jealous of the amount natural lighting you must have.. that has to be a fantastic plus for the shop, especially the work bench in front of the window like that. It's beginning to look like wood storage is gonna be one of your next challenges. Not a bad problem to have.
> 
> best o'luck with the procedure!!!!
> bill


----------



## lerrob (Nov 9, 2010)

I think that you are ready to use your shop. Tools and desk are at the right place! 
You have very good natural light and artificial one.
best wishes from France.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

lerrob said:


> I think that you are ready to use your shop. Tools and desk are at the right place!
> You have very good natural light and artificial one.
> best wishes from France.


Thank you for your kind words. Having been gone for the last near two weeks I have gotten the creative juices going again. I am excited about starting tomorrow to move things out of the garage and getting space to begin work on dust control, wood storage and jeep storage. I think I will start a new thread dedicated to four main targets:

1. Dust control station.
2. Wood storage
3. Make garage usable.
4. Down stairs bath completed. (how many times has that been said)
5. Duct work in main shop, adding to it as money permits.

Well this is what I will aim at doing by summer next year. I will take pictures to show progress and document things best I can (yes BJ the goal will be for "in focus shots).


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking sharp Jerry. I haven't forgotten about you.


----------

